# Happy B-day Drumdum



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Have a good one and see you at sharkfest.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Make sure Jody pulls the batteries from the smoke alarms before ya light that cake  ...Happy Birthday and wishing ya many more....the R


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Have a gooder one Kenny!! 
Go catch a feesh after work 
See yall @ sharkfest.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

Happy Birthday Kenny!!

><))))*>


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy Birthday bud and don't let them pick on ya to bad, atleast at our age we still able to go fishn or atleast still have the desire to


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Happy birthday Kenny! Have a goodone.. and many many more. See ya on the blank..


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

*bday*

Happy Birthday Dude!
..I'll bring you a belated cold one at the fest!

BIGMAX

...tanks...I'll hav anudder:--|


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

happy bday dont catch to many feesh


----------



## the old guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations on your birthday Kenny. Hope you have many many more so you can truly become older thqn dirt.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kenny!!! Many more to ya!!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Happy birthday Kenny!*

Hope you have a good one. Go get in that tower and drum some up! .....Hat


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

have a great day bud! i hope all is well with you


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Best wishes*

Happy birthday.


----------



## PawGK (May 31, 2006)

Have a good one!!


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Happy Birthday you old Drum catcher.

Hammer a "Nail" for me.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Ken!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Happy Birfday, DD!
Stay dry down there....


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Man do they still let ya have B-days Still*

Happy B-Day Kenny .. Race ya back to Zero... JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Man do they still let ya have B-days Still*

Happy B-Day Kenny .. Race ya back to Zero... JAM


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Man do they still let ya have B-days*

Happy B-Day Kenny .. Race ya back to Zero... JAM


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Be careful. Shooter says alcohol, Geritol and Viagra is a deadly combination.   


Have a great day, Kenny.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Happy bday Kenny, take it easy on those nails tonight. See ya at th fest.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy B-day


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Happy birthday, DD, you Outer Banks fishing guru dude!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks Fellers..*

Gonna hold off celebration till this Sunday or Monday when the storm gets out,and the water clears again.. Tater and I found a school a dem redones last Sunday,we gonna see if we can score again..  

Again,Thanks.. 

PS Jeff,I do the alcohol thingie,but have no need fer the rest,*not yet anywho..*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Damn....*



Hat80 said:


> Go get in that tower and drum some up! .....Hat





Drumdum said:


> Tater and I found a school a dem redones last Sunday,we gonna see if we can score again


I knew it, goodluck! .....Hat


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Happy Birthday and thanks for all the great info you provide!!

Blue Heron


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Happy birthday Kenny and good luck after the blow, and rain.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)




----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Happy Berfday Kenny


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Happy belated B day


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

You made it through another b-day.... .


See you on the water!


----------



## hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kenny.
Wish you many more.


hooper


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Happy B-Day Dude


----------



## Nurse (Sep 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday!! I hope you had a good one..
Hugs,
Tammy


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Happy Birthday Ken


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Hope you had a Happy Birth Day.


----------

